

Ask HN: Ethernet 3G modem-router? - p_bclr

Why do you think no one is interested in developing a 3G (hsdpa, hspa, etc) modem-router? 
Something with a html admin interface (like all standard routers) and USB just for power (no kernel extensions and proprietary apps).
======
brk
Not sure I understand your question.

I use a CTR-350 from <http://www.cradlepoint.com> frequently when I travel,
and I think it is doing more or less exactly what you describe.

~~~
p_bclr
Nice. It's doing most of what I described indeed. Still I was thinking more of
a integrated modem with cellphone battery king of thing. Just insert SIM card
kind of solution.

~~~
jm4
Verizon has the MiFi. I think it's exactly what you describe. The service
probably costs a fortune, but it's a pretty neat device.

[http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=pho...](http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=4726)

[edit]

Looks like Sprint has one too:
[http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASApp/onlinestore/en/Action/...](http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASApp/onlinestore/en/Action/DisplayPhones?phoneSKU=NV2200WFDO)

~~~
p_bclr
I'm based in europe. So no Verizon. The mifi looks good even though it needs,
as far as I know, the proprietary software for setting it up. I know it seems
like a pet peeve but running macosx with vodafone's (actually novamedia's)
software is a pain! My contract isn't that bad, I get unlimited (60GB) trafic,
5Gb/s Down 1.4Gb/s Up for 35euros month.

~~~
byoung2
I have the MiFi for Sprint and there is no software...just plug it in and open
192.168.1.1 in a browser

~~~
p_bclr
Cool! Thanks!

